# Surpassing 500 inches in Summit County SALE!!!



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

Got any hand paddles? What xl/xxl lids do you have?


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

Thanks, I will try to fix my spelling. Yes, I have a Predator Lee 8 and 2 Head Trips that might work. Will give you cool guy discount for answering my question...

TMCK


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*Hand Paddles, yes...*

Sorry, forgot to answer that. Carry Riveraholic pro and creeker hand paddles...

TMCK


----------

